# Where is the Red Bull Rampage Site.... Excatly



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

I need specific details


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

hardtailll said:


> I need specific details


its outside of las vegas...watch the movies and they give you the name of the park its in...i dont know more than that

and why do you need to know out of curiosity


----------



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

i am going up to see my cousins, who live in Brian Head, about an hour from the area so i thought to go check it out maybe even try to find an easyer line down, i will also be riding at the bike park iam going this fri. -wed. so if any one wants to ride feel free to give me a shout


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

hardtailll said:


> i
> maybe even try to find an easyer line down,


really.....................................


----------



## J-mizzle (Feb 4, 2004)

*Near...*

Not so much near Vegas, but rather about 2.5 hours or so outside.
Bootleg Canyon is However outside of vegas about 10 minutes into Carson City and has trials that I found it hard to even walk down at times, let alone ride.

The Rampage Course is:
Near LaVerkin, Utah

I really wouldn't waste my time though Brian Head is much more user friendly.

It's pretty to easy to get directions if you can find a good shop in the area....
Shuntavi has a shop in the area and although i've yet to meet him I met his mother and she's super coool....You'll find the locals to be very genuine and hospitable.

Googel 
shuntavi bikes

Good Luck but i'd just stay w/ Brian head they open at the end of the month and it's a great place to ride. Absolutely on of my favorites.

Y ou better check an dmake sure the mountian wil be open on time as I was up about two weeks ago and they still had a ton of snow spot son the mountain.....If nothing else maybe you could shuttle Dark Hallow......Pretty good DH trail...

Look on the BH website and get a number.

As for the exact coordinates those I cannot give

John


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

no offence to you, but i've met you and i know the RBR course would be WAY out of your league. there is no "easy" line down, just full-on just like you see in the videos only MUCH bigger than it looks on your television. it is one of the few places that actually makes me nervous before i drop in......


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

I thought it was in virgin utah?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> no offence to you, but i've met you and i know the RBR course would be WAY out of your league. there is no "easy" line down, just full-on just like you see in the videos only MUCH bigger than it looks on your television. it is one of the few places that actually makes me nervous before i drop in......


true dat


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Hardtailll: were you going to try and do that on a hardtail?


----------



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

J-mizzle said:


> Not so much near Vegas, but rather about 2.5 hours or so outside.
> Bootleg Canyon is However outside of vegas about 10 minutes into Carson City and has trials that I found it hard to even walk down at times, let alone ride.
> 
> The Rampage Course is:
> ...


yeah my cousins live like 15 min.s fromBran head and my uncle owns the condos right accross the street from the resort and my aunt used to manage the mountain so iv kind of got the hook up s up in utah.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I thought it was in virgin utah?


it is just outside of Virgin...

ahhhh....Virgin, Utah...where's it's illegal not to own a gun...:madman:

btw...you'd have more fun going to Bootleg Canyon...although it's gonna be as hot as a whore's twat...

yeah, I've been watching Deadwood lately...what the Fyck you looking at??


----------



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

no iget my full sus frame on Mon so i guess i will have to change my name?


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> just full-on just like you see in the videos only MUCH bigger than it looks on your television......


and MUCH steeper and MUCH looser. that place is gnarly.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

isn't it in Zion national park or something? i think that is what they said in retrospecitive. the course looks insanely gnarly on the Tube which means it is much more insane in real life. good luck......:eekster:


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> no offence to you, but i've met you and i know the RBR course would be WAY out of your league. there is no "easy" line down, just full-on just like you see in the videos only MUCH bigger than it looks on your television. it is one of the few places that actually makes me nervous before i drop in......


 That is fo sure . Way way bigger than the TV makes it look .

Stand next to a three story building and consider jumping off that . Then you got an idea of how high the SuperT drop is . Add a ninty degree turn six feet back from the lip and you are getting close to how difficult it can be.

Even the main line from RBR I is going to make you huck 15ft over a rock ledge ,:madmax:


----------



## J-mizzle (Feb 4, 2004)

*not in...*



ebfreerider510 said:


> isn't it in Zion national park or something? i think that is what they said in retrospecitive. the course looks insanely gnarly on the Tube which means it is much more insane in real life. good luck......:eekster:


Not so much in Zion.....

Google Shuntavi Bikes or try to PM him...

Glad to hear you got the hookups hardtail.......The condos there are decent and I at one poin in time was looking into to trying to get one. They were relatively cheap about 5 years ago and thought it wouold be a decent investment. Either directly on the mountain there or in Beaver Creek...

I'd say just stay on Brian Head....The mountain is great , and it get sprogressively better every year. They really stepped things up last year hosting the NORBA series. I got to roll the MTX course and it was pretty fun...

Good Luck and have fun whatever you do I'm very envious as it's my favorite place to ride next o Mammoth. I'm really not a fan of N* which is closed anyways this year.

Peace,
john


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

hardtailll said:


> I need specific details


 Kolob


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

typical drop.....


----------



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> typical drop.....


you could just double drop that


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

you gonna double drop this?


----------



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

o of course


----------



## john.paul.jones (May 15, 2006)

I've been bikeless for awhile so I haven't been there lately....

From Brian Head, go south on i-15, take the Toquerville/Hurricane exit, you're now on hwy 17, which turns into north state street. You'll go over a bridge, ShuntaviBikes.com will be on your left tucked back off of a dirt road, you'll get to an intersection. You'll see a chevron to the southeast and a farmer's market to the southwest. Take a left at that light, now you are on hwy 9. That road will take you to Virgin, Utah. 

Take a left on Kolob Road. Call up shuntavibikes.com if you get lost.

And if you REALLY want to see guys showing off their skills at Virgin, give the Wilsons a call and they'll go ride with ya.


----------



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

thank you


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

the only way to hit the course is to throw your bike over your shoulder and hike. you can't just push your bike up that terrain. look at the last picture i posted up and imagine hiking straight up that, that's exactly what you will be doing.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

hardtailll said:


> you could just double drop that


not likely


----------



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

ill find away


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

hardtailll said:


> ill find away


you mean your mom will find it for you


----------



## RaggleMuffin (Aug 22, 2005)

go for it...........then let me sign ur cast


----------



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> you mean your mom


wtf are you talking about, are saying my mom finds lines.

you said your up in utah why dontt go ride it before you start talking sh!t.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

hardtailll said:


> wtf are you talking about, are saying my mom finds lines.
> 
> you said your up in utah why dontt go ride it before you start talking sh!t.


oh little boy needs his mouth washed w/soap......

finding the place seriusly.......you should go no where near there..... with a bike


----------



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

and your mouth is as clean as jesus's


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

hardtailll said:


> and your mouth is as clean as jesus's


haha i smell a flame war...

and to the guy that was talkin about signin his cast-theres no need bc youll be signin his coffin....


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

you can suck my d!ck...or c0ck...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

hardtailll said:


> and your mouth is as clean as jesus's


boy things could become very difficult for you quickly


----------



## n8nate (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice pics WCH! Are either of those you? I'd never go near there on a bike, but if you are going hardtaill:
Good luck.


-Nate


----------



## Stinkyboy58 (Sep 23, 2005)

WCH, have you been of those RBR drops?? if you have thats insane


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

neither one of those pics are of me, but i've ridden there twice now. i love the place, it's just pure insanity everywhere....


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

Let the kid go and see for himself....


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Exactly!*



[email protected] said:


> Let the kid go and see for himself....


I say let him go. Nothing teaches like experience...if you survive it.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i can give you very specific details, and a map of sorts. you know how to reach me.....


----------



## Jekyll_Jockey (Aug 31, 2004)

TNC said:


> I say let him go. Nothing teaches like experience...if you survive it.


True that


----------



## nintense (Aug 17, 2004)

*Virgin UTAH*

take the road to Zion park, it's about a mile before the bike shop on your left, you'll see fire road, drive about half a mile on your left.
good luck


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

hardtailll said:


> you could just double drop that


post pics when you do it


----------



## jdude (Apr 19, 2004)

Isn't it on or near Kolob Reservoir?

Been there, rode that, got scared. Had a shatload of fun!


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

irieness said:


> it is just outside of Virgin...
> 
> ahhhh....Virgin, Utah...where's it's illegal not to own a gun...:madman:
> 
> ...


Virgins, whore's twat's, guns.......you really need to post more often :thumbsup:


----------



## chompfacekillah (Jun 23, 2005)

this is the mello stuff -s


----------

